# Spraying waterborne lacquer over oil based stain



## Duffa (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like to know if it's OK to spray water borne lacquer such as ML Campbell over MinWax oil based stain? What problems would I encounter if I did this? This lacquer product is waterborne and not true waterbased and is the reason for the question.


----------



## Duffa (Jan 22, 2009)

I really need help on this issue. I have an oak gun cabinet that I am building and the person I'm making it for wants it stained and I don't want to ruin something this special for him. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You should have no problem as long as the stain has cured.


----------



## Duffa (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I will stain it and let it cure before I spray it. I will post pictures of the gun cabinet when it's done.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

the foregoing answer is correct, EXCEPT, the issue is "what is dry", and with minwax that leaves a lot to be desired...I personally would never use water based over minwax without first a coat of dewaxed shellac, (seal coat 2lb cut , or other dewaxed), if you do and its not super dry it will peel off, adhesion is lost, some may get by with it, but it only takes one time of having to strip and refinish to learn the shellac coat is the best insurance you can by, its compatable with both the oil stain and the waterbased top coat,after you seal it with the shellac, let it dry well,( stain at least 2 or 3 days, shellac at least 3 or 4 hours, then light sand it with some 32, just enough to defuzz it, the proceed with your waterbased topcoat


----------



## Duffa (Jan 22, 2009)

*http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/spraying-waterborne-lacquer-over-oil-based-stain-79*

Thanks Charles for your reply. You know what you are talking about so I will buy some waterbased stain and then spray it with my waterborne sealer then top coat it with waterborne lacquer. If I can't find any waterbased stain here in my home town (small town) I should be able to buy some unwaxed shellac and I will go that way. This has been a big project for me and I will post pictures of it when it's finished........hopefully this coming week if everything goes as planned.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

CharlesNeil said:


> the foregoing answer is correct, EXCEPT, the issue is "what is dry", and with minwax that leaves a lot to be desired...I personally would never use water based over minwax without first a coat of dewaxed shellac...



After switching to waterbased polyurethanes almost 20 years ago from lacquer, determining when the stain has cured or is "dry" may come with experience from using the materials. I've never had a problem with poor adhesion, even with different brands of stain. Maybe I "got by" by just being lucky.


----------

